# Vetassess Assessment - Points Test Advice



## Vid (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

This is my first post here though I have been keenly following this superbly active forum and it's amazing to see how people here are so helpful and forthcoming 

I'm planning to get skill assessment done from Vetassess for Marketing Specialist and planning to submit my documents soon.

Below is a quick brief on my qualification and employment background year wise for clarity:

April 2004 - Attained Bachelors' Degree 
June 2005 - May 2006: Work Experience in Company A
June 2006 - April 2008: Post Graduate Diploma in Marketing Management
June 2008 - Present (4 years, 5 months): Work Experience in Company B

Total work experience in last 10 years: 5 years, 5 months

As per my understanding we need a total of 5 years of work experience to gain 10 points in the points system. However, the first year of my employment was not within the last 5 years. and it seems, Vetassess only takes into consideration work exp in the last 5 years.

I need to know if it's compulsory for me to apply for Points Test Advice to consider work exp in the last 10 years. Or all my years of work exp will be considered even without points test advice.

Please help me with this as I'm not getting clear info anywhere else!


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Vid, 

I recently did a VETASSESS skills assessment. If you only go for the skills assessment without points test advise it will only go 5 years back and generally only show your qualification institution and one employment. 

On the points test advisory letter they go 10 years back and list all relevant employments. Apparently the points test advisory letter is not obligatory by DIAC, but as far as I understand it could be requested and I believe it makes it a bit easier. 
You could try doing it without it and provide all backup to DIAC directly, but it would be safer with the letter. 

Just be careful as VETASSESS can be very closed minded. My first skills assessment failed as they did not accept my employment as highly relevant to the nominated occupation. 
Read the ANZSCO description carefully and provide a statutory declaration for each employment describing your main tasks. 

All the best with it, 

Frank


----------



## Vid (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you so much Frank...this was really helpful. Will go ahead with Points Test Advice to be on the safer side 

For my past employment, I'm providing Employer reference from the department head which lists my responsibilities along with appointment letter, confirmation letter, 2-3 pay slips and bank statement. Do i still need to provide Stat Declaration for past employment?

Since it'll be tricky asking for reference from the current company, I'm planning to give a Stat Declaration along with other supporting employment docs like the ones mentioned above. 

Could you please help me with the Stat Declaration format that you provided and also the resume format.

Also, would help with the list of docs that you shared with Vetassess and any specific requirement that they had. There are a lot of threads for ACS but couldn't find many for Vetassess. Therefore, any suggestion would be welcome since you've gone through the entire process.

I'm in the process of collating all my docs and don't want to miss out anything :ranger:

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## DinaliDavid (Jan 15, 2013)

hi everyone,
i gave in my vetasses documents in november, they acknowledged having received everything on 20th december. since then my status has been 'processing' - assuming the rumoured 2 weeks off they take during the christmas/new year period that would be somewhere between 10-11 weeks!


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Today after receiving positive result not happy ... 

i have total 10 years of exp - 

first employment is 2.8 years.. for this vetassess has given positivie assessment ..since for claiming points i need 3 yrs ...so i cant claim 5 points for this too. 

but for the next employments vetassess has given,, 

The tasks undertaken are not closely related to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation

these are serious integrity concerns about the employment claims.. hence i am not getting any points for this..

With this being the case, can i submit EOI. With the above results i am not reaching 60 .. is it compulsory to have points advice test.. 

i need your valuable advice please help..


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Today after receiving positive result not happy ...
> 
> i have total 10 years of exp -
> 
> ...



Without this 5 points, how much do you score. If you score 55, then you can go for State Sponsorship. Otherwise, you need to check with an agent as which job code should you apply which matches with major portion of your experience. Dont go for Points advise test, just need to pick the right code.


----------



## MythBUSter (May 9, 2013)

*Medical degree points*

Hi
I have MBBS, MD( Medicine) and DM( Medical Oncology) from India and FRACP ( Australia). How many points i am going to get from qualifications alone?
kindly advise


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

sghosh said:


> Without this 5 points, how much do you score. If you score 55, then you can go for State Sponsorship. Otherwise, you need to check with an agent as which job code should you apply which matches with major portion of your experience. Dont go for Points advise test, just need to pick the right code.



without 5 points, i just have 45 ,,,need to give ielts yet..even if i get band 7 also, i cant becos total comes to 55 

none of the state sponsors my profession.


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

i have work exp from 2003 till date in the same occupation.
my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2010 to till date for the assessment.
while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2003 till date -pls help


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey there!

I want to apply under subclass 190 SA SS for ANZSCO 225212 ICT Business Development Manager.(can do that only after july2014 once the ceiling resets)

I have exactly 2 years and one month of experience working as IT BDM from my current job. 

As I understand it VETASSESS would need atleast 1 year experience to give me a positive assessment and since I have 3 years BBA degree and an MSc in IT Management degree done in 1 year from the UK, I hope I'll get a +ve outcome from them.

Also then to be eligible to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship, I'd need to show atleast one year of work experience.

Now I want to understand is it safe to apply under this ANZSCO code with just 2 years of overall experience!?

Cheers,
G


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear All,

I need your advice.

I’ve been working in the Human Resources field for over 7 years. Accordingly, I sent my employment evidence to VETASSESS for the required assessment. 
I just received my VETASSESS’s Assessment and the following has been written in the assessment:
“More than three year/s of employment is assessed highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment”

Given that the points for ‘Work Experience’ are categorized as follows:
At least eight and up to 10 years – 20 points
At least five but less than eight years – 15 points
At least three but less than five years – 10 points
At least one but less than three years – 5 points

Does VETASSESS’s assessment mean that I can only apply for the ‘At least three but less than five years’ category which is worth 10 points? 

Please advice.
Thank you for your reply in advance.
Sally


----------



## Phoenix20 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have few queries as I am in the same boat as you all are.
I got my assessment done by ACS under subclass 190 for System Administrator where I had shown 5 years of experience but seems they have cut four years of my Experience as I had B.Sc. Computer science.

Some of my friends suggested to go for Vetassess but not sure how I would get my points for work experience and Education.

My current situation:
B.Sc. Computer Science and Full time MBA (Finance & Mktg) 
ACS result - 4 years deducted but they have considered my education - 15 points
IELTS- L-7.5 and rest 6.5 - Overall - 7 - 0 point so I need to get 7 in all at-least
Age - I get 25 points
Experience - I get null
State Sponsorship- 5 points
Total which I get at this point of time - 45

If I get my Vetassess done how would it improve my score to reach to 60. 
Do I get 15 points in education and 10 points of experience. 

Please suggest anybody. If it is possible by Vetassess please suggest the link for filing in it.
It would be highly appreciated.

Thanks 
Sushant


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.

Date applied 6 august 2014.
In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
status changed to completed : 15-10-14


----------



## rash3d (Oct 17, 2014)

*Please Help*

This query below has not been addressed by anyone. I am in a similar situation and request if some one can provide a valuable advise. Here is my story:

I have a positive qualification and employment assessment from Vetassess under the occupation of Financial Investment Advisor. I have just recently asked them to complete a points test advice and this is still awaited. My post qualification employment details are given below:

Jun 01, 2009 to Feb 28, 2012 - X Company
Feb 29, 2012 to Feb 28, 2013 - Y Company
Mar 01, 2013 to now - Z Company

This shows a total post qualification experience of more than 5 years. Contrary to this fact, Vetassess has given a positive assessment of only the most recent employment with Company Z. They have failed to comment on prior relevant experience (all employments are highly relevant to the occupation with similar key points covered in all JD's that was submitted to Vetassess). 

Whilst the points test advice will soon clear this out, the problem here is that I need to apply on the upcoming immigration intake on October 22, 2014 for the 190 NSW state nominated visa and I dont see the points test advice coming through before this date in any way. Request support and guidance to the following:

Can I claim points for my 5 year post qualification employment in the EOI with a positive employment assessment of only 1.5 years (the most recent employment with Company Z) and without the Points Test Advice? Vetassess has approved my urgency request so I foresee the outcome of Points Test within two weeks from now. 

Will it be wrong to claim points for the un-assessed employments from June 01, 2009 to Feb 28, 2013 in Company X and Y? Of course the assessed employment will not bring anything with 1.5 years but will it be morally wrong to claim points for unassessed employment? Is this a certain refusal due to misrepresentation and overstating of points?

Can i apply for immigration when the intake window opens on Oct 22, 2014 and claim all 10 points in the EOI for the 5 years experience BEFORE receiving the points test advice? if anyone asks, i can say that a points test advice is expected any day.. i am sure vetassess will issue the outcome soon. 

I will not be able to upload the points test advice while applying, will anyone contact me to say that i have claimed points incorrectly or will they just simply discount the points or refuse grant? I will be uploading all employment related documents as evidence though. 

I guess all questions are similar and related. Shows my level of frustration with only 3-4 days left for intake window to open. *Please respond to all Qs.*

I have 55 points in total without the points for Employment and state nomination. With state nomination, points are currently at 60, but *I just dont want to miss out on any points*.




QUOTE=T77;2431161]Dear Friends,

i have work exp from 2003 till date in the same occupation.
my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2010 to till date for the assessment.
while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2003 till date -pls help[/QUOTE]


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear Rash,

Dont worry. Be relaxed. VET will generally assessed like that to earn more money either by PTA (150 AUD) or by reclaim (330 AUD)

Point test advice is only a supporting document to claim points for EOI. Positive assessment is very crucial. If PTA is there DIBP may not do background verification.

You can very well submitted EOI without this. 

All the best


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

i applied with more than 5 yrs exp but they sent me positive assessment stated that:

Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

what does this mean? can i claim points for 5 years or not. 

but guys my total experince is from same company and at same position.


----------



## rash3d (Oct 17, 2014)

I am only concerned bcuz I read somewhere that they give preference to high ranking applications, is 60 (including state nomination) considered border line?

Also Can I amend my EOI to include relevant work experience points after filing for state nomination? I'm sure vetassess will issue the points test soon enough, but I won't be able to upload this document while applying for 190 nomination on oct 22, 2014. Does that matter?


----------



## siriosus (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi! Is there any limitations on validity period of VETASSESS assessment? Like, for instance, for IELTS test it is 3 years? Somebody interested on this question recently? 
Thanks!


----------



## siriosus (Aug 25, 2014)

And another one question. On VETASSESS site in list of documents requered for points test advice only, mentioned "Employment evidence" and "Resume / curriculum vitae". So if I have no experience according to diploma qualification, and just want to get an assessment for Points Test Advice for DIBP to proof that I have Bachelor Degree in non-relevant to main claimed ocupation, should I give this information or just can skip this? I mean if I want to assess non-relevant diploma without any assessment on work experience according to this diploma can I just ignore this two requerments?


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Dear Experts, 

I plan to get my education qualified by vetassess since ACS didn't recognize it.
My qualification is BE (University of Pune) and I have all the 4 year marksheets with me plus the final BE certificate.

My question is will vetassess will accept my marksheets which have all subjects listed or do I need to get transcript from university ?


----------



## rahul.d (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi all. Can anyone answer that what is the processing time for vetassess advisory letter to come.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

4 to 12 weeks !


rahul.d said:


> Hi all. Can anyone answer that what is the processing time for vetassess advisory letter to come.


----------



## rahul.d (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks spikersandhu for the reply. Also can my agent file my visa application as we are waiting for the advisory letter.and later on update it


----------



## crazyprefect (May 30, 2014)

Dear Expatforum members,

I am an MBA and have more than 6 years of work experience post my MBA in the marketing domain. I am currently planning to apply for immigration under the 'Marketing Specialist' job function listed in the CSOL list. 

However, I do not have an agent and am planning to go about the process myself. 

I have been trying to get the right format in which the job related documents have to be submitted to VETASSESS for the skills assessment but have not been able to get anything. It will be of great help if someone can send across the formats in which the documents have to be prepared and submitted. I'll be able to get an HR Reference letter from one of the previous employers. But for the rest and my current company, I will require to fill in the Statutory Declaration. If someone can help me with that as well, then it'll be real great.


----------



## yashi (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear Friends, 

I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a little confused on the numbe rof relevant work experience that I should claim.. When I read my Vetassess report, I am not able to make out what I should consider as there seems to be 2 conflicting versions on the report.. I am copy and pasting the 2 pages of the report.. Can anyone please, take some time to read this and help me ascertain, how much work experience should I mention as relevant in the EOI

Page 1 of the Report

Skilled Employment

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours per fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of organization and Methods Analyst ( ANZSCO Code : 224712 ) 

1. From 01/2005 to 09/2008, Lead Project Quality, ABC Company Pvt Ltd
2. From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
3. From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
4. From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd

This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made: 

Statement of Service (Work Reference) : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Contract : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Taxation Records of Assessment : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Statutory Declaration : Position/s: 2, 4

This advice is the opinion of VETASSESS and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated immigration officers. 

Page 2 of the Report

Employment Assessed : 
• From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
• From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
• From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd

Duration of Employment: Based on the evidence provided, atleast 3 year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement for the occupation.

Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*



yashi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
> my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
> while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


Hi Yashi,

Were you able to get the answer to this question asked by you..

I think my answer also lies in the answer to your querstion

Please let me know


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

rahul.d said:


> Hi all. Can anyone answer that what is the processing time for vetassess advisory letter to come.


Vet advisory takes 7 working days....... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> 4 to 12 weeks !


hi mate,

i guess you are confused with the vetassess skill assessment and vet advisory.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

rahul.d said:


> Thanks spikersandhu for the reply. Also can my agent file my visa application as we are waiting for the advisory letter.and later on update it


Hi rahul,

Iam not getting you...... on one of your post you are enquiring about the advisory service TAT whereas on the other hand you are planning to lodge your visa application.......

Please confirm the following

Have you got the positive skill assessment??
EOI invite received or not??


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

yashi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
> my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
> while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


Hi mate,

You'll be able to claim points for the experience which VET assessed as relevant. You shouldn't claim points from the year 2004 but from year 2008 to till date.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a little confused on the numbe rof relevant work experience that I should claim.. When I read my Vetassess report, I am not able to make out what I should consider as there seems to be 2 conflicting versions on the report.. I am copy and pasting the 2 pages of the report.. Can anyone please, take some time to read this and help me ascertain, how much work experience should I mention as relevant in the EOI
> 
> ...


Hi maggie,

you will only get the 5 points for the skilled work exp of 3.5 years 



> Employment Assessed :
> • From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
> • From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
> • From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

Hi all I have a question. I was preparing for PTE and got screwed in speaking by 3 points ie got only 63 I thought I would do assessment after PTE Now I think I should give more time to PTE So to make the process fast can I apply for VETASSESS before getting desired score in PTE means 65


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi maggie,
> 
> you will only get the 5 points for the skilled work exp of 3.5 years


What are you talking about? This person has been given a points test advice where she's claiming points for 10 years period. There is no logic in what you are saying, because Vetassess always assesses the last 5 years, but if you have a point test advice letter, then you are eligible for the points. If what you say was true, then nobody could ever claim 5+, 8+ years points in EOI.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

I have a query,it might be not relevant to subject of this group but I am very curious to post it!
for VETASSESS applied on 6th August-225412 
1)I have my grad 2005-2009(btech biotech) Regular- SOMEWHAT relevant to my applied occupation
2)post grad 2009-2011july(mba sales and marketing) correspondence-highly relevant to my applied occupation
MY WORK EX-
3) Feb2010-Nov2010(non relevant work ex)
4) Dec2010 to July 2015 and counting 5 years in Dec2015(planning to apply EOI only after completing it) for 10 points of experience(relevant work ex) -(which i dearly need)

Do you guys think Vetassess will deduct any years of my experience(from relevant work ex) since my work experience was overlapping for 7months with my masters(correspondence) which is highly relevant field of education!

PS:Relevant/relevance means to applied occupation

I am really nervous about it,coz if that happens,then doors are shut for me? 
Suggest me?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Yogi4Aus said:


> I have a query,it might be not relevant to subject of this group but I am very curious to post it!
> for VETASSESS applied on 6th August-225412
> 1)I have my grad 2005-2009(btech biotech) Regular- SOMEWHAT relevant to my applied occupation
> 2)post grad 2009-2011july(mba sales and marketing) correspondence-highly relevant to my applied occupation
> ...


Nowadays VET is reducing 1 year for all skill assessment.

So its better for you to consult an agent


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Will this 1 year be deducted from relevant work experience?
Ihave already applied with above stats for assessment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Will this 1 year be deducted from relevant work experience?
> Ihave already applied with above stats for assessment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes boss, If possible apply for Advisory services....


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello, I applied for My Point Test Advice from Vetassess

I am referring News and Update from News & Updates - VETASSESS. 
Below information is posted on your website.

“As of 1 December 2015, certification of these documents will not be required. Please note, there are no other changes to the evidence required, and we will continue to require high quality colour copies of all evidence submitted for Skills Assessment for General Professional Occupations.”

Is this news applicable for Points Test Advice also? Means can I upload high quality colour scan copies only? Or do I need to submit colour scan of certified copies. 

Thank You,


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

amit101 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I plan to get my education qualified by vetassess since ACS didn't recognize it.
> My qualification is BE (University of Pune) and I have all the 4 year marksheets with me plus the final BE certificate.
> ...


HI Amit- Did you apply to VETASSESS for qualification assessment or got your grant without that.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> I have a query,it might be not relevant to subject of this group but I am very curious to post it!
> for VETASSESS applied on 6th August-225412
> 1)I have my grad 2005-2009(btech biotech) Regular- SOMEWHAT relevant to my applied occupation
> 2)post grad 2009-2011july(mba sales and marketing) correspondence-highly relevant to my applied occupation
> ...




Hi Yogi,

I share a profile similar to that of yours.
Can you please let me know how many points are you claiming in total and wat is the current status of your application .

Regards,


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What occupation code 
Do you have ?
And what stage are you for visa processing?


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Yogi,

My occupation code is 225412 ( Pharmaceutical sales representative)

I have got a positive assessment and filed an EOI. .......waiting for an invite. ( Total score of 65 )

What is the break up of your 75 points ?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone in the similar boat as i am? 2 years bachelors and 1 year masters? any guesses on points?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Anyone in the similar boat as i am? 2 years bachelors and 1 year masters? any guesses on points?


2 Year bachelors 🤔... hows it possible.!!!!
And dont count part time 1 year course as full Masters.
Anyways bachelor or master gives same points. I.e... 15.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-IV using Tapatalk


----------



## saraheem046 (Jun 21, 2016)

*VETASSESS Point Test Advice - Plz Help*

Dear all

Had a very pleasant start to the morning, to see that my VETASSESS positive report c, however I had a question around the same

The result came in with them considering only 4.5 years (5 Points) of experience being and I need another 7 months to be added to secure 10 points overall 

The issue is that I resigned from my current organisation and currently serving my notice, though I am joining a different organisation in the "same field" immediately after I leave

From a continuity of experience standpoint, will my experience from new organisation be automatically considered, or will I have to file for a fresh "Point Test Advice/ Assessment" , of my roles in the new company?

Please help

Regards


----------



## borhan (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi guys,
My assessment outcome by Vetassess is as follows :

Occupation: Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO Code: 133111)
Outcome: Positive (09 Feb 2017)
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 9/2014
Number of years assessed positively: 0.6
Educational: AQF Bachelor degree.

I have showed documents for my 7 years of work experience but they only considered only one employment. For other employments they said:

"the tasks undertaken are not closely related to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation"

Now can i claim 3 years for my work experience? please advice as i want to submit EOI.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post/reply here. Really confused after changes in Aus occupation list where more than 200 jobs have been flagged.
My question here is: I am thinking of applying for 190 visa in NT. I am Sports teacher in Malaysia. There are some professions still available in the new list for 2017. How would I know which profession matches with my current role as PE/Sports Teacher. Please advise.
Thanks,
Prem


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Borhan

What did you do? How did you complete your points?





borhan said:


> Hi guys,
> My assessment outcome by Vetassess is as follows :
> 
> Occupation: Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO Code: 133111)
> ...


----------



## bagarbilla (Dec 26, 2017)

I want to send assessment for Marketing Specialist (225113).

1. I have a bachelors degree in engineering. (4 years).
2. Also have an MBA (2 years).
3. 8 years experience in Marketing coordination & planning, sales, customer dealing etc.
4. Age 33 years.

Can i clear Vetasses assessment. I am trying to apply for 190 at TASMANIA.


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

*Cost fo rthe PTA*

Can anyone tell me what would be the cost of overseas MBA degree assessment by Vetassess PTA??


----------

